
Facebook loses $119B – biggest in Wall Street history - rubberbandtight
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/07/26/how-years-privacy-controversies-finally-caught-up-with-facebook/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4a7ee2793a69
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17613442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17613442)

